# Does something hold you back from painting?



## primalcraft (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm developing craft supplies for workers who may be feeling alienated from their mind and body at the end of the day; people who want to get in touch with their inner creative instincts and physical senses by doing a craft. 

Is there anything that holds you back from getting started with or continuing painting? What would help you? Is there something you're looking for from your supplies that would make it easier?

Thanks, I'm interested in hearing what you have to say!


----------

